# UK tourist visa having schengen visa



## subh_live (Apr 6, 2012)

I already have Schengen tourist visa from August 18 to Sept 18 2012. I now want to apply for UK tourist visa to visit London travelling from Schengen area. I'm presently located in Dubai (UAE) and I'll be entering Schengen area in Vienna, Austria. From there I'll fly to Rome and then travel by bus to Zurich, Brussels etc. From Brussels I want to travel to Amsterdam and then travel to London.

Question: While applying for Visa, can I show my travel itinerary only from Amsterdam to London? Or do I need to show my complete travel itinerary i.e. how I'll be travelling from schengen port of entry in Vienna upto Amsterdam and then to London?

I'm confused as I do not have bus bookings to show for travel inside in Europe. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

subh_live said:


> I already have Schengen tourist visa from August 18 to Sept 18 2012. I now want to apply for UK tourist visa to visit London travelling from Schengen area. I'm presently located in Dubai (UAE) and I'll be entering Schengen area in Vienna, Austria. From there I'll fly to Rome and then travel by bus to Zurich, Brussels etc. From Brussels I want to travel to Amsterdam and then travel to London.
> 
> Question: While applying for Visa, can I show my travel itinerary only from Amsterdam to London? Or do I need to show my complete travel itinerary i.e. how I'll be travelling from schengen port of entry in Vienna upto Amsterdam and then to London?
> 
> I'm confused as I do not have bus bookings to show for travel inside in Europe. Please help. Thanks.


You will need to provide:

- travel booking to UK (from Amsterdam is fine)
- travel booking out of UK
- proof of accommodation for duration of stay in UK
- proof of sufficient funds for duration of stay
- passport-sized photo

Start the application process here: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/uae/applying/?langname=UK%20English

teuchter


----------

